# Cool way to take out birds nests...



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Have you guys ever tried this before. It seems so easy that it doesn't seem possible to actually work. How does it work??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDI5kwR5zjc&feature=related

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Probably works for minor over runs, doubt it would be effective on a major blow up, but I'll be casting this weekend and am sure  I'll have a chance to try it to see what I think-- will report back.


----------



## rchipbrown (Oct 9, 2009)

It works.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

This has been around for several years now. It does work for minor to average backlashes. It does it by undoing itself from within, starting at the spool and wrapping up loose line from the inside out. As it reaches the outer layes it pulls the loops out in the exact opposite motion that caused the backlash to form.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Tried this today and it worked on small backlashes which was pretty cool.

Then I let an Ultra mag really over run I ended up re spooling after trying the technique for five minutes and not getting any progress..


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

another attempt by left handers to take over the world.
charlie


----------



## big danny (Dec 9, 2009)

I somtimes have birdnests,where there would not be enough thumbs to keep the line down,or wind the handle
Great tip,for smal reels with minor flufs

Danny


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Knive Only!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

been there ,done that!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Mark G said:


> Probably works for minor over runs, doubt it would be effective on a major blow up, but I'll be casting this weekend and am sure  I'll have a chance to try it to see what I think-- will report back.


Tried it this weekend-- didn't care for it-- seemed like more work going back and forth between engaging the reel and and then disnegaging just to pull an inch or two free-- maybe I'm just used to it, but it was quicker for me to leave the reel disengaged and pull some minor overruns out...


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

it works for little puffs


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I found it to be effective for about 90% of my over runs. But I did have two this spring that could only be fixed with a sharp blade and a fresh load of line


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

big brother said:


> another attempt by left handers to take over the world.
> charlie


BWWWAAAHAHAHHAHAhahahahahahahaaaaa!!!! That is our plan, one birds nest at a time, we will rule one day!! The new world order will be left handed.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I use one of those metsal tooth pick things that was given to me by WAM. It works, if it doesn't, a knife does.


----------

